# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  بنت اخو زوجي (2)

## أم نواف عادل

انا نزلت هالموصوع والاغلبيه هبن فيه وماخلن كلمه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=980251

قالن غيرانه و حقوده و مادري شوه والبنت صغيره وحابه اوضح :

البنت قدي عمرها 24 ووزنها 48 انا عمري 24 ووزني 55 ويقولي كوني نفسها شوفي جسمها كيف !
اولا انا مب متينه عشان تطالبنّي اضعف الحمدلله جسمي مع طولي وااايد اوكيه .

واللي تسبني وتقولي خافي الله تراها بنت اخوه من متا العم لا شاف بنت اخوه قال اخ صاروخ ويعض شفايفه
ويحط ايده ع جتفها و كفه نازل متدلدل ع صدرها وبوسه ع خدها

من متا العم لا وصل بنت اخوه بيتهم رجع ولون روجها ع ثياابه ولا راح بيتهم مايبا يرقد غير فغرفتها والبيت عود حبكت يعني

من متا العم يطلع مع بنت اخوه ويرد فمخباه ورقة فندق ! 
اليوم كنت ارتب الغرفه ، شفت شنطة اللاب مفتوحه ييت اسكرها طاح لي اندر وير !

يوم رجعت بالذاكره ورا تذكرت ان هالاندر وير هي شارتنه يوم ريلي مودننا السوق

وشليته النجاسه هاي وخليتها عندي هالكلام امس وهو كان ساير اييلها م الكليه دقيت له سمعت صوت مول قت له انت وين قال موجود قت له اقولك وين قال فمطعم فنير فلنير شي جي واسمعها تطلب بطااط وتطلب تركي و بيتزا وماخذه راحتها عالاخير وانا يطلعني ويدفع ويرد البيت معصب خسرتيني وماعندي فلوس وحقها عينه قويه وعنده !!

معلوم ترا مب ع حسابها ع حساب الارباب اللي مب مقصر عليها وولده حليب اييبه له بضرابه
المهم قلت له من معاك قال فلانه بعد تردد ف سكرت فويهه

ورجع البيت ماكلمه يحاول يرمسني و هذا ومعطتنه الظخهر حط ايده ع جتفي يوم لفيت صوبه عقيت الكلوت فويهه قت له تفضل يالواطي 

يا بيصفعني مسكت ايده جان يتفل علي وقالي اذا ماتيوزين غن التفتيش بطلقج قت ليش افتش المفظوح مفظوح تراه بدل 

جان يطلع ولليوم ماشفته ! وفتشت فكندورته اللي فصخها لقيت فواتير محل سبلاش مره 2 قمصاان و تنانير وجنزات وانا يضاربني يباني البس مال عيد لفطر فعيد لاضحى اه يااقلبي 

شرايكن ياللي تلومني !

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## * ام خماس *

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. حبيبتي انتي ادرى بريلج وبأحواااله 

لكن تحري الصدق وااجب والتأكد حتى لااا ترمي أحد بجهااااله 

عليج بالاستغفااار والتقرب من رب العاالمين والله يظهر الحق ان شاااء الله

----------


## أم نواف عادل

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. حبيبتي انتي ادرى بريلج وبأحواااله 
> 
> لكن تحري الصدق وااجب والتأكد حتى لااا ترمي أحد بجهااااله 
> 
> عليج بالاستغفااار والتقرب من رب العاالمين والله يظهر الحق ان شاااء الله




من كمين يوم واجهته ومانكر علاقته معاها يلس يت جاني اسكت ووعدني يهدها ويصطلب وماشفت شي
عقب ما وعدني حصلت لبسها فشنطته اونه شوه هذا اول مره اشوفه هاللبس قال انتي تتهميني
كيف اتهمك وشايفتنها تشتريه قدامك لاحيا ولا مستحا

----------


## وحييدهـ

ما ادري السالفه ما دخلت مخي

في البدايه ما قلتي جيه انتي 

ما بينتي انج شفتي وشفتي

لو انج شفتي هالشي في البدايه ما آظن انج راح تكونين بنفس البيت تكتبين تجربتج في المنتدى

اختي الله يهديج 

هالمشاكل ما تتناقش في المنتدى هالمشاكل حلها مع كبار العايله 

انا ضدج في انج تكتبين هالشي في المنتدى يمكن موضوعج يسبب مرض لكثير من البنات ويشككونهم ب ازواجهم من عيال اختهم او خوانهم

اختي الله يهديج

----------


## أم نواف عادل

ختي انا كتبت فموووضوعي الاول انه هو مانكر علاقته فيها بالعكس وعدني اخر مره 
اختي ومب ظروري تصدقين اختي الله يسامحج ع الكلام لي كتبتيه وحته لو كان ما داش الموضوع فراسج مفروض ماتشككين فغيرج طلعي واقري موضوع ثاني اختي

----------


## أم نواف عادل

انا كاتبه عشان افض افض و انا ماحب ع كل مشكله اطلع و اروح بيت اهلي وبعدين اهلي فاماره ثانيه من بيوديني لهم ؟

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

اختي عندج امها وابوها واجهيهم حتى لو كبار او مرضى هالموضوع مسبب لج ازمه وانتي تعرفين اهلها . ف ليش تسكتين اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وبعدين ياناس .. هي لو بتغار عادي .. اما انها اتشوف هالاشياء كلها .. وتسكت له .. ترى والله الزمن تستوي فيه بلاوي عضيمه .. 

واذا قصدكم ان السالفه جذب .. ف ذمنبها على جنبها .. 
نحنه اللي علينا انسويه من نصايح وغيره ..

----------


## تيمون وبومبا

@[email protected]

----------


## حبي العراق

محـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد يرضى بجميع الديانات الاسلاميه واليهوديه والمسحيه

وانتي عندج مصيبه في بيتج خبرررررررررررري اخوه الكبير وخلي يراقبهم واذا ثبت لاسامح الله الكبائر

فضحهيا جدام الله وخلقه عنبو ولا وبعد بتتخرج وتربي اجيال علينا العوض بعيالنا

مالج حل غير تثبتين وورقه الفندق احتفظي فيها وروحي للفندق وسئلي عن اسمه ومع منو كان؟؟؟؟

انتي عندج اثباتات احتفظي فيها وحتى فواتير ملابس النوم وراقبي ريلج 

ولاسامح الله اذا ثبت نجاسته طلقي منه هذا نجس وشئ مقزز

واذا لا وبس تضحك عليه وتستغله خبري اخوه العود بحظور ريلج اذا دشت في بيتج مره ثانيه

بزخينها بشارع 

لاتسكتين ريحي قلبج وراقبي ريلج لان هذا كبااااائر وانتي ماترضين بسالفه انا شكيت من اول ماقلتي 

خاف اتخبرين اخوه العود خليت الف علامه استفاهم لالالالالالالالا اختي راقبي وريلج واي دليل خبيه حتى كناديره 

واااااي شئ حتى لو تافه هذا دليل لج قاطع وشوفي شو سالفتهم بضبط

وطمنينا عليج امانه قلبي عووووووووورني بعد اللي قريته

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

انا لو منج ماسكت بسجل كل شي ولو ابا حتى بصور كل شي ولو فيديو 
وبرويهم اهلها او اخوانها او حتى اي حد المهم يوقفونها عند حدها .. 
هني مش ممكن يجذبوني .. وهو بيوقفونها عند حدها وبتشوفين بعد .. سوي هالطريقه مالج غيرها

----------


## وحييدهـ

انا انا ما اقدر اقول انج صادقه والا لا

انا ما اعرف ضروفج 

بس اذا كان كلامج صدق ما آظن ان حل مشكلتج في المنتدى

اذا الكلام فعلا صحيح المشكله يبالها حل يبالها كلام رياييل ما ينسكت عنه

انا مستغربه لو فعلا الكلام صحيح معقوله انتي راح تكونين بهالبرود وتكتبين في المنتدى والمشكلع بذروتها ؟؟

واذا كانت السالفه غلط والشك 

والله حرام ممكن السالفه تدخل في بال كثير من البنات وتشكك بعلاقه بريئه ويتهمون العلاقه بنها علاقه زنا


يا بنات والله حرام عليكم

كل واحد مسؤول ومحاسب عن كلامه


اذا كان كلامج صحيح الله يعنج ويصبح وينصرج على بلواج
واذا كان شك والاعيب ما اقول غير الله يهديج

----------


## اوكسجني

الله يهديج بسوين مظاهرات في المنتدى بدال ماتكتبين خليج ذكيييييييه وتكلمي مع ام ريلج عنبو ماعنده هل مقطوع من شيره روحي ورمسي عمج واللى فيها فييييييييييييييها وهي لاعاد طيح بيتج قولي له ويهاا مابى اشوووووفه قوي شخصيييييييييج عليه

----------


## تاجرة عادية

دخلي الاهل بموضوع .. اذا انتي واثقة من ها شيء ..

لا حول الله ولا قوة الا بالله ...

شو هالناس ؟؟؟؟ استغفر الله ...

الله يكون بعونج .....

يعني ابوها مريض خلاص استوت حرة وهذا عمها المفروض يكون سند ..

لازم تتاكدي ؟؟؟ دخلي اهلج وواذا عنده خوان بعد ..


هذا يباله رياييل وغرف 
... 

اتصلي بح\ من خوانج وخله ايي بيتج وتفهمي وياااااه ......لازم ريااااييل ....السالفة ماتنحل بمنتدى كل حد بتقول لج شيء ...

----------


## اوكسجني

> انا انا ما اقدر اقول انج صادقه والا لا
> 
> انا ما اعرف ضروفج 
> 
> بس اذا كان كلامج صدق ما آظن ان حل مشكلتج في المنتدى
> 
> اذا الكلام فعلا صحيح المشكله يبالها حل يبالها كلام رياييل ما ينسكت عنه
> 
> انا مستغربه لو فعلا الكلام صحيح معقوله انتي راح تكونين بهالبرود وتكتبين في المنتدى والمشكلع بذروتها ؟؟
> ...


لاتمن لو لو ل ول ول ول 

لو من شيطان البنت تتتفضضضضضضضضضضضضضض يمكن ماحد عندها مسكينه وتقول اللى في خاطررررررررررها

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

اخ عليها وعليه بعد .. سمحيلي اختي بس والله من القهر .. ياناس لو تعرفون كيف عرش الرحمن جل جلاله يهتز من شدة الغضب بسبب هالاشياء .. كيف الناس يتهاونون ليش شو صار فالدنيا >< دينا الاسلام مب حي الله دين .. دنيا قال الحرام بين والحلال بين ..

----------


## واثقة الخطى

والله من القذارة ايدي تنتفض 

ابوها مريض انزين والحل ...؟

اكيد عندها اخوان عندها عم غير ريلج 


وريلج عافان الله ما يتامن على عياله دام سوا المنكر يا بنت اخوه 


والله انج بارده سمحيلي انا لومنج ما بتريا وايد انتي عطيتيهم مجال وايد وما حطيتي من البدايه النقاط على الحروف 

والمشكله انج بعدج تتريييين دليل لين متى لين تحمل بنت الاخو من العم ؟؟؟

ولا لين الله لا قال يعاديج بمرض العلاقات المحرمه 

زنا المحارم الله يعافينا ولا يبلينا الله لا بليتنا يارب 

يارب تستر علينا

----------


## mrs.ad

شو صار ويااااااااااااااااج @@

----------


## ام الدياي

اختيه كيف سكتي عنه؟ لو منج بروح اواجه اهلها..وبفظحها فضيحة عظيمة..اختي لو عندج عيال مشكلة لو ماعندج سيددة سيري المحكمه..هذا انسان واطي..مستحيل الواحد يعيش وياه..حشا اخر زمن هذا..بنت اخوة ؟ شو ناقص بعد؟ استغفر الله..زين يوم ذلف عنج فكاك سيرة بلا ردة ...رد الماي في زورة قولي امين.

----------


## نسمةغلا

لا حول ولا قوة الا بااالله
قذاااره ما بعدها قذاره
شووو هالزمن اللي نحن عاايشين فيه
اختي الله يصبرج بس لا تسكتييين ابداً لانه اصلاًً ريلج مااايتأمن انتي سكتي وواجهتيه وقاللج بهدها وحليتوا الساالفه وقتها بيدور غيرها الا اذا اصلح نفسها وخاف ربه
طمنيينا عنج كلنا بالمنتدى ندعيلج ونجااتيج

----------


## rabatia

استغفر الله و اتوب اليه

لو اللي تقولينه صدق ترى ريلج ما لازم تيلسين عنده يوم واحد

شو اللي قاعد يستوي تعرفين شو معناه بنت اخته هو محرمها عمها يعني حسبة ابوها 

لو فعلا اللي قلتيه صدق و متاكدة منه انصحك من كل قلبي تتركين البيت لن هدا الريال ما يتامن له

لو عندج عيال تخافين عليهم منه 

اختي ارجوج تاكدي و لا تخلين. الشيطان يوسوس لج اللي دكرتيه خطير جدا

----------


## سيده إماراتية

اللـــــــــــه يرزقج الصبـــــــــــــر .. و يرزقنا 
يا رب ينور عليج و يهدي من أحببتي ..

----------


## سيده إماراتية

زنا *المحارم أو غير المحارم* .......... الزنا زنا يا جماعه .. حتى النظره زنا ... الله يستر ع أزواجنا و أزواجكم ...

----------


## بلادي الغاليه

وينج؟طمنينا عليج فديتج

----------


## المصارعه

حسبي الله ونعمه الوكيل

ه مب بس يخونج هو يخون اخوه ابوه

هذي عرضه وشرفه كيف جي يسوي استغفر الله

مادري اقولج بلغي عنه او استكي بس احس لو سكتي مابيتادبون

ليش ربج قال الزانيه والزاني ينجلدون هذا كلام الله واحسن شي هو الي يصير

وان مع الجلد صح انه حام وابوه ولدج بس في هالسوالف لاتدخلين العواطف وانتي كلمتيه 

بس يانج تخبرين ابوها وامها وعمج الي هو ابوه شخصيا وتكون عندج دلالات كافيه عشان محد يقولج تتبلين على ولدنا طبعا لو مب ناويه تكملين حياتج معاه

اما لو غير جي

هددي بنت اخوج وكوني حازمه معاها لاتحترقين قوليله انج بتخبرين عليها لو حسيتي انه ريلج يعرف قولي بظطر اخبر السلطات العليا الي هيه خدمه امين وانتي تعرفين الباقي دام انتي بديتي بالخراب بيتي
لو رضت ونسحبت بهدوء حاولي مع ريلج لانه الطلاق صعب وهذا شي وايد كبير

وللله يعينج حبيبي هذي خيانه صدمه قويه

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=985831

يستكمل على الرابط اعلاه

----------

